# APR or Unitronic or RevoTeknik? Stage I or Stage II?? Why???



## KosovarVW (May 19, 2012)

I have a 2006 Passat 2.0T... I've added a Neuspeed ColdAir Intake and a Catback MagnaFlow exhaust. Car sounds great by the way!!

My problem now is that i've noticed the vehicle fuel consumption has increased now and many have told me to "Flash the ECU"

Some are telling me to do a stage I, some are telling me to do a Stage II... I've done some reading on my own and now my brain is all confused?!?!?

Feedback is appreciated!


----------



## new2FWD (Mar 24, 2012)

The only reason not to go Stage II is because you need a bunch of hardware to run that program. You have all that hardware so just get a Stage II program. From what I hear, APR is the more conservative of the programs. It really doesn't matter what you do, but you should really get the reflashed ECU. You are holding back a ton of power.


----------



## Castaño86 (Aug 3, 2012)

KosovarVW said:


> I have a 2006 Passat 2.0T... I've added a Neuspeed ColdAir Intake and a Catback MagnaFlow exhaust. Car sounds great by the way!!
> 
> My problem now is that i've noticed the vehicle fuel consumption has increased now and many have told me to "Flash the ECU"
> 
> ...


Im currently running stage 1 from APR with 93, let me begin buy telling you that its well worth the money.I would choose APR simply because they are the most recognized tuner for our cars and have also spent many hours of research and trial and error to give you the best tune posible without compromising other things.Im currently rasing the money for my downpipe so that i can up grade to stage 2. I dont know about the other tuners, but with APR If you are a previous customer(meaning that you already own stage 1 from them) they will reflash your car at NO COST to stage 2 once you get your down pipe , but know that if you are at a APR authorized dealer , its likely they will charge you a labor fee to flash your ecu which usually takes about 45 min to a hour. To answer your question, yes once your tuned your fuel mileage will get better, also keep in mind that your getting more power from this flash and that it is tempting to get in and stomp it... So if your always in the BOOOST!!! dont expect much MPG increase.... Hope this helps


----------



## EVANGELIONHD (May 9, 2012)

Check locations sometims the closest one ours the one you want in case of needing support or anything in the long run


Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## bikeman102 (Jan 5, 2010)

*bikeman*

HI, just got the TDI flashed by APR affilate in KC. Been looking and reseaching the TDI re-mapping companies from REVO, to Upsolute, to APR. I finally found on in KC. It was there first TDI, they have done a few GTI's two hours later I was ready to roll. I was going to have REVO do it but have not been out to Denver lately to do so I checked out APR in KC. I had the ECU flashed this past weekend. The unit has to removed from the car to unlock the codes and then flashed and put back in. I notice a bit more power in acceleration and lot more torque. If one can keep off of the gas one might see an improvement in MPG which is not to hard in city and close in highway driving but get it on the open road and it wants to rev up and fly. My first checks on MPG are about 45 MPG and not racing and keeping it in the speed limits as much as I can on the highway. Drove home to Wichita from KC at about 80+ and two runs to 100 in passing and got about 38 mpg but I did not have to fill up the entire weekend, a Plus for diesel. Worth the cost, perhaps but once in a lifetime is fun to play with. I will hook it up to a Dyno later and see if the cost lives up to the HP and Torque Hype. 

Later..


----------



## TnDubber (Feb 21, 2012)

I would reccomend APR seeing as how VW uses their tunes in alot of their sponsored cars. I've also heard that there are several "saftey" codes that their tunes won't over write, keeping their tunes more conservative, but also keeping your engine more reliable. Ive heard this from several shops in my area so dont flame, I have no way of proving, its just what I've heard. 

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JamesGang29 (Sep 26, 2012)

Is this even a legitimate question? I thought APR was the best, hands down?


----------



## Waterfan (Aug 9, 2012)

JamesGang29 said:


> Is this even a legitimate question? I thought APR was the best, hands down?


There are many legitimate tuners.

If there was no APR, I wouldn't hesitate to go with GIAC.

Unitronic, Revo, etc.

One of the key factors is to find a reputable tuner near you and use whichever tuning vendor(s) they support.


----------



## Billy14 (Oct 4, 2012)

UNITRONIC hands down !


----------



## JamesGang29 (Sep 26, 2012)

GIAC doesn't really have hardware though. Seems like APR sells a way more integrated package and has a much bigger variety of products. What are the knocks against them?


----------



## blueski12 (Jun 28, 2005)

love my unitronic


----------

